# Found a HI Power MKIII Today



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

While browsing in a newly discovered gun shop, I found a MK III today that looked almost new. The shop owner wouldn't let me field strip it nor would he do it for me. Wasn't cleaned after the last firing but did not look like it had been fired more than a few rounds.

His best price was a bit over $400. I was really tempted. 

Is it worth another look and a field strip ? (I am really tempted)

Thanks


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal, depending on condition/functionality.
I would be a little skeptical if the man refused to field strip the weapon or allow you to do it.
Buyer beware. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Beware of the shyster. Some are in the gun business. Not all of them are lawyers. Good luck.


----------



## SPIKEY614 (Oct 12, 2007)

A little over $400.00 for a little used MKIII sounds like a deal. See if you can get a warrenty for the gun. Most of the shops I go too offer one for next to nothing. That way if it's not up to pare you can have it repaired or exchanged. Other than that see if you can try it out if they have a range.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a great price if it doesn't need repair.


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

Great price if it's in good condition.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

To end my sleepless nights, I went back to the shop and bought it. Gave it a good cleaning and visited the range. The gun performed flawlessly using Blazer Brass, and I am very pleased. It feels good, looks good and shoots good.

Dave


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Dave and welcome to the Hi Power. I never wanted one or even gave a second look to any that I came across, until my buddy forced me to shoot his....well not really forced. I was watching him cut ragged cloverleafs at 15 yards, freehand, and since it was a single action, like my beloved 1911 and kinda resembled the 1911.....well I mistakenly gave it a try, and now I am rethinking the 9mm hatred I have had all these years. I, like you, recently picked up a used one, at my local gun shop and have started making it uniquely mine. It is incredibly accurate and since I made some changes in the firing system, has a wonderful 4-5lb trigger with no creep, that breaks like a glass rod when bent. I plan to send it off to Tripp and have it matte hard chromed next. I really like this gun.



tex45acp


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Someone should have warned me about "HP" fever. I have added a BPM-D (decocker varient) and a NIB HP "Capitan" (tangent sights) to the family tree. Having some problems with the BPM-D, but hope to get them solved, 'cause when it works, it's very nice. Damn nice.

Took the Capitan to the range yesterday and could not hold a straight face. I was giggling through a hundred rounds. The Range Master put a mag through it and he also giggled. What a near-perfect machine !! We both carry SIG P239's and enjoy/trust them, but-------------

I have SIGs, HKs (The P7 doesn't count), Walthers (love the PPK/S-1) and Berettas. The BHP certainly stands alone. 

Thank Goodness I had my fingers crossed when I agreed with charming bride that this was the "last one". Maybe a trip to the jewelry store next week-----

Dave


----------

